# مكان مهم للتدريب الصيفي لطلبة ميكانيكا قوي لاهم شركه المانيه لها فرع في مصر



## احمد عامر (16 يونيو 2009)

ا*لمكان المهم اللي لا يعرف عنه احد شئ هو مركز الخدمه والصيانة والمبيعات التابع لشركة mcv الموجود في مدينة ( اجا) بمحاظة الدقهليه ( عاصمتها المنصوره) من اي مكان من ناحية المنصوره او الشرقيه تركب المواصلات اللي رايحه الي اجا وتنزل اجا وتركب المواصلات الي بلد اسمها ( الديرس )
وتنزل عند المعديه تجد نفسك امام الورشه وهي باللون الازرق وامامها بوابه وسور حديد و ويظهر من علي البعد شعار النجمه الثلاثيه ( شعار مرسيدس بنز ) 
المركز خاص بالسيارات النقل الثقيل والاتوبيسات والميني باص وسيارات الاسعاف الخاصه بوزارة الصحه
ارجوا من الجميع سرعة انهاء ورق التدريب الصيفي من الكليات والذهاب الي المركز ولابد من اخذ العفريته ( الاوفرول) لو عايز تتعلم وليس تتمنظر الشركه بها مجموعه من الفنيين الزق فيهم وقت الشغل والراحه والصلاه والاكل وتعامل معهم زي اصحابك علشان يعلموك كل اللي عندهم **


----------



## مهندسه سميه (11 أغسطس 2009)

عايزه مكان لتدريب تبريد وتكييف


----------



## مهندسه سميه (11 أغسطس 2009)

:32:


مهندسه سميه قال:


> عايزه مكان لتدريب تبريد وتكييف


بسرعه ارجوكم انا عايزه مكا ن قبل شهر 9


----------



## احمد عامر (12 أغسطس 2009)

لو انت من الزقازيق هندسة الزقازيق يعني فالجامعه بتعمل ودورات للتكييف والمكان دا في القوميه تبع الجامعه وللصراحه لست متأكد من الاسم هل هو مركز خدمة المجتمع او اسم اخر لكن للتأكد اسال في كلية الهندسه 
الدوره بخمسين جنيه فقط ومن اخذها يقول انها مفيده ويعطهيا واحد موجه في التعليم الصناعي تخصص تكييف وتبريد و الدوره بها فائده من الناحيه العملي ايضا 
ولكن ان كان ممكن توصل القاهره فالافضل هو مركز السالزيان الايطالي دو بوكسو الموجود بالقرب من هندسة شبرا وممكن تركب المترو للروض الفرج وتنزل تاخد شارع روض الفرج تعمل شوية رياضه بالمشي في الشارع من اوله لاخره وهناك تجد المعهد واللي له سور اصفر عالي امشي مع السور ( كله رياضه وانت طبعا رياضه 2 من الثانويه) 
ادخل المعهد واطلع السلم وادخل الي السكرتاريه ( شباك علي الشمال بعد ما تتطلع السلم ) وخد منهم ورقه بالدورات الموجوده وعلي ما اعتقد بتكون خلال 3 شهور وبتكون عن كل المتاح في المعهد من الدورات سجل في الدوره اللي تحبها 
واظن كده كفايه دعايه للمعهد لان وزير الصناعه نفسه طاع في البيت بيتك وعمل دعايه مباشره للمعهد وقال ان الشركات الايطالي بتاخد المتدربين في المعهد وتشغلهم في مصانعها في مصر وهما لسه طلبه وبتشغلهم اول ما يخلصوا 
هذا ما اعلم والله اعلي واعلم ولا تنسونا بالدعاء بالخير


----------



## مهندسه سميه (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياستاذ احمد جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندسه سميه (13 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم انا كنت عايزه اسال عن حاجه كلا الناس بتقول ان قوى بس للولاد وكل الشغل بيطلب بس مهندسين مش مهندسات ياريت حد يقولى ايه السبب ان المهندسات لاتلاقى شغل لميكانيكا قوى ياريت حد يرد على عايزه اطمن على مستقبلى انا رايحه بكالوريوس


----------



## مهندسه سميه (13 أغسطس 2009)

كمان عايزه اعرف الكورسات المهمه لتخصص التكييف والتبريد كل كورسات الكمبيوتر


----------



## عبد الجبار (13 أغسطس 2009)

طبيعى ان الفرص تيجى للولاد أكثر لأن طبيعة شغل الهندسة الميكانيكية يستدعى الولاد وليس البنات

ولكن توجد بعض الوظائف المكتبية اللى ممكن تعمل فيها البنات

والغرص المكتبية مثل التخطيط او التصميم او المناقصات وغيره

والارزاق بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى

كما قال المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم "ولو توكلتم على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدو خماصا وتروح بطانا"


----------



## احمد عامر (14 أغسطس 2009)

*هذا هو رأي والله اعلم*

مع الاسف اقول انه في بعض الافراح تجد ان بعض الشباب يقوم بالرقص كما لو كان راقصه فاجره فاسقه ويكون في غاية السعاده من نفسه وكذلك تكون امه التي ولدته وكانها انجبت ابن الهيثم او البيروني عليهم جميعا رحمة الله اقول ذلك لان اي شخص له فطره سليمه وعقل يعمل سيري ان هذا الوضع غريب ولا يجوز ولا يصح لان الرجل او الولد لم يخلق لذلك ولكن للعمل والجد مع جانب من التسليه المناسب له 
اعرف انه هناك من سيقول وهل البنات هن من خلقن للرقص في الافراح ولسي للعمل اقول ايضا ان هذا ما لا اقصده ولكن كل ميسر لما خلق له 
وعملا بمبدا (من حرم الاصول حرم الوصول ) فلو تتبعنا تاريخ امة الاسلام منذ العهد النبوي والعهود الاولي نجد ان المراه كانت زوجه وام وتاجره بشروط وكانت محاربه في الجيش وكانت تداوي جرحي الحرب في ارض المركه اي انها وخاصة في موضوع القتال كانت تقوم بذلك لان عدد المسلمين كان قليلا جدا بالمقارنه بالكفار فكان لابد من ان تقوم بالشاق من الاعمال وقد كان
ثم مع انتشار الاسلام قامت المرأه باسمي المهن في التاريخ وهي الامومه فانجبت وربت الابطال والعلماء والافذاذ والعمالقه الذين ابادوا الكفر واهله فلولاها كام مسلمه وزوجه مسلمه واخت مسلمه لما كان الاسلام ليشهد ما شهده من العزه والسياده 
لذا فان وضع البنات كمهندسات فيه كلام كثير فمتي ستعمل ومتي سترعي بيتها واهل بيتها وهكذا الاقسام العمليه كافه في جميع الكليات لا تصح الا للاولاد لان هذا هو طابعهم من العمل والارهاق 
واتمني من كل من يريد ان يدخل ميكانيكما قوي ان لا يدخلها بغرض الراحه لان القسم من اقسي الاقسام في الدراسه والعمل وتوافر العمل فهو صحراء الهندسه 
والله اعلم


----------



## مهندسه سميه (17 أغسطس 2009)

ردقاسى البنات دخلت كل المجالات ليه الهندسه فيها كلام تانى المهم هى تقدر تحقق النجاح والتميز ولا لا


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (17 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا البنات دخلت كل المجالات
ولكن
طبيعة شغل الهندسة الميكانيكية تتوافق اكثر مع المهندسين الرجال
لكن انتي طالما دخلت القسم فخلاص اعملي اللي عليكي وربنا يكرمك
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## korzaty (15 مايو 2010)

عايز مكان قبل اسبوع مش مهم الفلوس


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة لمراكز التدريب يوجد مركز تدريب في المطرية تابع لوزارة التجارة والصناعه يقدم العديد من الدورات المجانية بالنسبة للطلبة 
http://dc08.arabsh.com/i/01500/q8mq6bg6gx5j.jpg

دى بعض الدورات وايضا يوجد دورات تبريد وتكييف 
لمزيد من الاستفسار يرجى مراسلتى على البريد التالي 
[email protected]


----------



## mohammedkmal (4 يوليو 2010)

عايز تدريب للهندسه الصناعيه ف اي مكان


----------



## احمد عامر (5 يوليو 2010)

*معذرة*

كنت اتمني فعلا ان اتمكن من المساعده ولكن لان مجال الهندسة الصناعية ليس اختصاصي فانصحك بالتوجة بالسؤال لمن هم اعلم مني من اهل الاختصاص في الهندسة الصناعية 
وارجوا ان تجد لدي الاجابة في ما يتعلق بميكانيكا القوي وخاصة الهيدروليك وصيانتها


----------



## mr_ahmed2406 (6 يوليو 2010)

والمركز دا بيدي شهادة تدريب ولا اية


----------

